# Finally!



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

I've had the money to purchase a mill twice now in the last few months and inevitably something has always happened that those funds had to be used for something else. Right now, with the wedding of my youngest a week away, funds for a saw mill are non-existent. 
So I said that to say this:
I went out to meet and visit with an older gentleman yesterday who owns a sawmill and a cabinet shop. He started out milling wood for the cabinet shop but the demand for his services has reached the point where he no longer has time to mill his own wood. So he had put out some feelers seeking someone to mill for him while he and his helper try to catch up on a back log of cabinet jobs. 
Long story short. I can mill all of my logs and any others I cut on his machine if I will also mill wood for him from his logs. No cost to me for maintenance or blades. Just provide the labor. So, starting t he week after the 25th, my partner and I will be milling all of the logs that we cut down this past winter into lumber. Pics to follow as soon as we do. 
Stay tuned. 
By the way, the mill is a LM15 Log Master Mill manufactured in Nacogdoches, TX. I had never even heard of them. But the mill has a 25 hp Kohler engine and a 30" capacity. It is built unbelievably strong. 30" Solid steel bandwheels. Electric height adjustment and feed. 16' log cap. Trailerized. Downside? Manual log turning. Oh well. Can't have it all. Beggars can't be choosers. LOL.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 20, 2017)

Finally...I have a front row seat

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> Finally...I have a front row seat


Don't sit down yet. Gonna be a week or 10 days before the festivities begin. But at least we have a line on it now.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 20, 2017)

What a fantastic turn of events for you! Best of luck as you embark on the next leg of your woodworking journey! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2017)

That's awesome Clay, I look forward to stealing, I mean seeing, what you mill! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 20, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Don't sit down yet. Gonna be a week or 10 days before the festivities begin. But at least we have a line on it now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

That's very cool! I have heard of that mill and they are decent. Your gonna have some fun and learn some things. Dang that mill looks brand new!
Very happy for you brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's very cool! I have heard of that mill and they are decent. Your gonna have some fun and learn some things. Dang that mill looks brand new!
> Very happy for you brother!



Thanks Brother. That mill is brand new. I borrowed the pic from their website. The one I will be using was / is a 2005 yr model. It's been used quite a bit. But is still in very good shape as the gentleman who owns it, being a retired GE engineer takes very good care of it. I didn't take pics of it yesterday because I just met the man and didn't want to do anything that might offend him or scare him.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2017)

It's actually a pretty cool deal, you can learn all about milling with someone elses machine and it won't cost you hardly anything but your time, and effort. Then you will know what you want in a mill when the time comes or even if you want a mill. And all the mess stays at his place. only real problem is you have to move your logs again. I can see you buying some blades and some maintenance supplies just to stay on good terms with the man, or learning how to sharpen and set blades if he has the equipment. All and all it sounds like a great opportunity.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 20, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's actually a pretty cool deal, you can learn all about milling with someone elses machine and it won't cost you hardly anything but your time, and effort. Then you will know what you want in a mill when the time comes or even if you want a mill. And all the mess stays at his place. only real problem is you have to move your logs again. I can see you buying some blades and some maintenance supplies just to stay on good terms with the man, or learning how to sharpen and set blades if he has the equipment. All and all it sounds like a great opportunity.



Exactly.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 20, 2017)

Too cool! Sounds like a heck of a deal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 20, 2017)

Sounds like a "Win-Win" !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 21, 2017)

Way to go, probably worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 4, 2017)

And we are still waiting. I've talked to this guy three times in the last week and a half trying to set up a day that we can get together and work all this out and he is so backlogged with the cabinet shop that our milling hasn't begun yet. Hopefully later this week but we shall see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 5, 2017)

This is a sweet setup, labor for access to equipment that you don't have to maintain is great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2017)

Hopefully he comes through and is actually as busy as he says and not just bs'ing you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Hopefully he comes through and is actually as busy as he says and not just bs'ing you.



Nah. He's well respected. I've already met him in person and my bs meter never left the zero peg. He's that busy. I can guarantee you. He did the cabinets in my sister's house. He's good. REal good. And when you're that good, well people tend to beat a path to your door. .... and they have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Nah. He's well respected. I've already met him in person and my bs meter never left the zero peg. He's that busy. I can guarantee you. He did the cabinets in my sister's house. He's good. REal good. And when you're that good, well people tend to beat a path to your door. .... and they have.


That's awesome, I was just hoping that he wasn't building your hopes up and then wouldn't deliver. You have a history with him and that's a good thing. Then patiently waiting will probably pan out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

I think a lot of us are waiting impatiently to live vicariously through you Clay! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 5, 2017)

That's awesome Clay, now bring it to Mauissouri because we have work to do...

Congrats brother

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> I think a lot of us are waiting impatiently to live vicariously through you Clay! Tony



Brother if you're living vicariously through me I'll warn you, sit down, shut up, hold on, take your meds and enjoy the ride. Actually, I'll just tell you flat out, "Dude. You either need a life or new friends." LOL! Seriously, I appreciate you bro! I'll post em when it happens I promise. Right now I am stripping out a bunch of rotten wood from the top side of a pop up camper for my little bro. He has no skills at all. I told mom about adopting children from the Polish orphanage. She did it anyway.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 5, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's awesome Clay, now bring it to Mauissouri because we have work to do...
> 
> Congrats brother



Thanks Don. I'd be willing to come to Mauissouri but for one thing. I was there in 2015. Spent the night in a tent in a KOA just east of St. Louis. I've felt muggy heat before. I've felt muggy oppressive heat before. I live in Texas. We know what hot feels like. And we know what humid hot, muggy feels like. But what I experienced there leads me to believe the Lord may be prepping some of those folks in the St. Louis area for the fires of hell. Just sayin.To top it off, about midnight I was awakened after finally dozing off, to the sound of helicopters circling very low overhead and searching the area with spot lights. I lifted my Glock 21 above my head and was just about to squeeze off the first round when the wife grabbed my arm and said, "What if they're not after you?" Oh. Ok. We'll wait. Turns out they weren't. So, with that said, if you wanna work with me, we're gonna have to find a location more conducive to my tolerances.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Brother if you're living vicariously through me I'll warn you, sit down, shut up, hold on, take your meds and enjoy the ride. Actually, I'll just tell you flat out, "Dude. You either need a life or new friends." LOL! Seriously, I appreciate you bro! I'll post em when it happens I promise. Right now I am stripping out a bunch of rotten wood from the top side of a pop up camper for my little bro. He has no skills at all. I told mom about adopting children from the Polish orphanage. She did it anyway.



About half the kids I went to High School way back when had names that ended in "ski" so I can appreciate the humor in that. Throw a heck of a party though. Put a Greek in the mix and it just gets outrageous. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 5, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Thanks Don. I'd be willing to come to Mauissouri but for one thing. I was there in 2015. Spent the night in a tent in a KOA just east of St. Louis. I've felt muggy heat before. I've felt muggy oppressive heat before. I live in Texas. We know what hot feels like. And we know what humid hot, muggy feels like. But what I experienced there leads me to believe the Lord may be prepping some of those folks in the St. Louis area for the fires of hell. Just sayin.To top it off, about midnight I was awakened after finally dozing off, to the sound of helicopters circling very low overhead and searching the area with spot lights. I lifted my Glock 21 above my head and was just about to squeeze off the first round when the wife grabbed my arm and said, "What if they're not after you?" Oh. Ok. We'll wait. Turns out they weren't. So, with that said, if you wanna work with me, we're gonna have to find a location more conducive to my tolerances.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Apr 5, 2017)

Tony said:


> About half the kids I went to High School way back when had names that ended in "ski" so I can appreciate the humor in that. Throw a heck of a party though. Put a Greek in the mix and it just gets outrageous. Tony



Until I moved to south Texas from north Texas I always though "ski" was something you did on water or now. I didn't know what a bohemian was either. Then we moved to Gonzales county. It was a brutal educational experience. But to this day, I never could figure out how bohemians ended up with "ski" in their names. Blame it on my dumb Irish roots.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

